# 1970 Datsun PL521



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

This is just an update on my truck. Pulled the old motor out of it L16. And popped in a newer L16. Installed an electronic black box dizzy, Weber DGEV carb, and new Magnaflow exhaust. Runs nice. Next will be to drop the LZ22 and 5 speed in it. I just bought the parts for it actually. 73 PL620 and a 81 720 truck. Maybe later on with a KA24DET, for better hauling power


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Sup Chris did ya find out what happend to the other L16. I saw a add for a 521 up in the Manteca area for $1000 I was thinking about getting it.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I didn't feel like messing with it yet. I figured since I have a good running motor already, I would swap it in. Then later on, take a look at the old one and fix it up. Yeah, grab it up but take a drive in it first and see how it rides.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Clint, look up on the net for the 73 Datsun PL620 truck body style. I have just 2 of them this week. I am installing the bigger L motor in that and fixing it up alittle bit. You interested in it when I finish? When I am done, again the hard stuff will be done. But its more work than a 510, so I couldn't let it go for less than $2000. But it will be very nice. My first Datsun was this 73 style. They are really nice with a bag kit. If not its cool, grab up that 521 for sure.


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Chris,
A bit off topic, but do you have a bigger pic of the 320 in your avatar?

What kind of stuff have you done for disc brakes on the 320-620's? 

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Mike, this is the same Chris from the yahoo groups. I have yet to find out what will work. Since I got Adam Bradleys RL411sss, I haven't much time for much. I have 11 cars now to work on. Never an idle moment at my shop  

The 320 in the avatar is a sacramento car, not mine. I know the people here in town that owns it and the original guy who first started bagging in the mini-truck world. I have a list of websites here that I use for reference that I posted. Let me find them here.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's the post of my top secret datsun/nissan stuffs... http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=86607&highlight=websites


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Chris,
I knew it was you in both places, but I'd signed of the forum so the second question was easier through email on the yahoo one......anyway.....

I'd love to see pics of the 320 if you get any.

As for brakes.....we may need to do some emailing off forum. I've got working discs (10.5" vented) on my wife's '70 521 and I drive it about 65 miles a day. They're on stock kingpins.....not the 620 swap I've seen some do.....that one's scary. Anyway....I just finished a second set for a friend in Denver and I'm working on the 3rd design right now. This last design will (if everything works out right) allow the hubs/rotors/calipers from a Nissan Hardbody to be bolted on.

Are you on the NWDE.org forum?? I noticed you were on the 521pickup forum....are you also on the 521pickups (note the "s")? The second was started so that we'd have archive capabilities. You (and anyone else reading this) can search the archives for disc info...I've done a good bit of posting about the first version.

I mentioned going off forum.....I'm not trying to keep the info to myself, it can just get a bit overwhelming when 15 different people pop up with questions.

What are you fabricating capabilities at your shop? Lathe, mill, CNC??? I'm assuming you have a welder. What about a plasma cutter that will do at least 1/4"?

Anyway, I'll check back...I need some sleep!
Mike

ps.....(this is an edit..wanted to be "succinct"..from having read your other thread!  )
Great links!!! Thanks!! I'll check them out more as time permits.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I have quite a few pics of the 320's. They are in the website list for datsuns

Now about the brakes, my 521 I wouldn't worry about much. The brakes in those last me at least 10 years if not more. But the 320 would benefit 300% from such a swap. Would the spindle and top a-arm slide into that 320? Lets says from a donor vehicle, not necessarily from a datsun. As long as it fits, its the same thing. Thats what we should check. The installed height of the spindle and match it up to a disk spindle setup. 

The building for the shop is not up, so I have all my 11 cars and equipment at my house/shop now. so I do have a MIG welder and non-gas cutting tools. Soon I am getting a oxy/ace torch setup. Very funny mike, "succinct".


----------



## JoshuaBlick (Jun 6, 2005)

*Need Datsun 320 parts Bad*

Hi, I was wanting to see if you have any extra parts, I just purchased a 1964 Datsun 320 and having trouble finding parts. I was hopeing you can help!!!

thanks
Joshua
316-260-5930

Pic of the 320

http://members.cox.net/joshuablick


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Josh, 320 stuff is very rare and hard to find. Most of the front stuff, like steering and joints are interchangeable with any datsun truck up to 77 mostly. Some things aren't, but most are. I keep my eye out for anything Datsun and every now and then I see a 320 with good parts. Is yours the sport truck model NL320 with the unibody bed or the separated bed L320? Email me at [email protected] and we can keep in touch easier also. I have about 5 people in a "watch 320" club and we all help eachother out with these early parts. I do have some myself as spare parts. What do you need?




JoshuaBlick said:


> Hi, I was wanting to see if you have any extra parts, I just purchased a 1964 Datsun 320 and having trouble finding parts. I was hopeing you can help!!!
> 
> thanks
> Joshua
> ...


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's the 521


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

That's really nice!!! I need a set of those mirrors. It's what my wife wants on hers.

That's not a '70 is it?? Our early '70 has the rectangular marker lights.

Mike


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Yup, its a '70. The data tag says 12/69 on the door jamb  I know what you mean though, there are some subtle changes year to year. The truck has the original am radio that works. Its interior is near perfect and complete, except for a couple small crack on the vinyl dash top from the sun.


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

That is one nice thing about the dash in the '66.....it's all metal...no cracking! 

I'm in the process...one of these days I'll get back to it.....of recovering the 521 dash. I used a heat gun to soften the vinyl so it pulls right off. The used a sanding disc on the right angle die grinder to level out the cracks where the firm black foam rises up on either side of them. Used spray foam to fill the cracks then razor knifed them flush again. From there I will put on a new piece of 1/4" foam then the semi-gloss black vinyl. Should come out pretty nice.

It's interesting how datsun slowly changed the models. As parts ran out, the changes got put into effect. Our early(I think 2/70)521 has no door lock buttons, but the door was stamped for them...no hole...same for the shoulder harness. The late 70 has the buttons. The '68 I just got doesn't have the stampings for the holes. I'm going to mod the early to have the lock pulls.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

That dash should come out nice, good idea actually to do it yourself. I noticed that too, I have the paddle door lock/opener and no pull locks. There are no holes either. I kinda like it like that. The 63 NL320 I have is like that also with the paddles. 

Hey Mike, do you have any extra rear drums for the 72 510 wagon? Mine are long gone and I dont know what will interchange on those wagons, or if they are the same as the 510 sedans.


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

I might have a set. I figured they should be cheap, but I check a couple of places online and the cheapest was almost $40 ea.......I was thinking by the time you add shipping and such you'd be better off buying them locally.....but I guess not. I won't really have a spare set until I mod my rear to discs. 

As for what else will work....sounds like a good question for the 510 forum on nwde. If I think of it, I'll ask some of the 510 guys at the big show this weekend. There's a swap meet too, so I'll keep an eye out. 

Yesterday, I finished welding the retaining beads on the D50 rims I'm running on the 521(because of the calipers) and today I buffed the rust and chromed hubcaps. I put them on as well as new beauty rings....really looks pretty dang nice. Makes the rig a bit more presentable for the weekend. 

So when do you think you're going to make a set of those lowered control arms??  
Mike


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Well the 510 wagon has solid axle rear drums, the sedan have the IRS drum. Hell, I have both types, I should get off my lazy butt and try it myself, duhh. I wont be doing any welding for awhile, I'm tired. Give me some metal to bend up


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Sup Chris i'll be able to head out to Turlock this week. Let me know what day your free and I can meet you in Modesto with that window. I can probably head out that way during work my schedule is 6am-2:30pm but I usually leave by1:30pm for drive time.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I have Wednesday off, If we could skid out in the morning and beat the heat. I think that would be great. I sent ya a pm also. Email me your cell phone again and I'll do the same.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey all, I have alot more Datsun info collected now. How is everyone?


----------

